

Palm Developer Program now open - jmtulloss
http://developer.palm.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1839&Itemid=33

======
diego_moita
I just can't understand this "Developer Program".

To make an app for the Palm you should use HTML, CSS and Javascript. But then,
I ask, why not use these same technologies and tweak a little your app into a
generic Web application, available also for iPhones, Androids and
Blackberries? Why would I want to limit myself only to Palms?

------
z8000
Hmm no OpenGL widget that I can see.

~~~
z8000
self-update: there's apparently some plugin development kit that will allow
OpenGL ES access.

"We have been working closely with a handful of partners as we refine the
PDK's design and initial implementation, but we'll be expanding soon. A public
beta release of the PDK is scheduled to be available to all webOS developers
in March, followed by an official release in the first half of 2010."

